# A double! And four chickens! In a Honda Fit! (long)



## Grey Man (Nov 8, 2012)

I hunt a small farm. It is narrow, and I have six stands (numbered 1-6). They are all about forty yards apart, and all are along the edge of a long field. My wife and I had bought four chickens from the farmer, and I needed to bring them home. So this morning I threw my bow, climber, gear bag, and a dog kennel (for the chickens) in my Honda Fit and went hunting. I planned to bring the chickens home after the hunt. I knew it would be a tight squeeze if I got a deer, but I would deal with that when it happened.

I arrived, parked, and dressed, only for my intestines to start yelling at me that it was time to go. I don’t mean ‘leave,’ I mean ‘I had to go!’ So I found a tree to lean against, wiped with leaves, and looked up to find that it was already first light. I hadn’t hunted a morning in a few weeks, and with the time change I had relied on a website to tell me when first light was. The website was late by a half hour. I wasn’t too worried, though. I would be in my stand by 7, and in three years of hunting here I had never seen a deer there before 8:00 a.m. 

I checked my camera at stand 1, and there were no pictures on it. My backup plan was to use the furthest stand away, stand 6. I got there without incident, climbed up, and got settled. At 7:30, four fawns came out right in front of stand 4, two stands away. A few minutes later, a doe came out right in front of stand 5. I had chosen the wrong stand! They went into the woods, with no shot opportunity. Still, I had seen five deer. The most I had ever seen there in one morning was nine, so it was a good day already.

Five minutes later, a doe and two fawns crossed the field in front of stand 3. Now I was really certain I had chosen the wrong stand! They went into the woods, and I started texting my wife. The text read “I have six stands, and if I had been in one of three of the other…” That was as far as I got, because I looked up, and in front of stand 5 were two bucks and two fawns. It was 7:50 a.m. I couldn’t believe it! 

One of the bucks and the two fawns headed off where all the other deer had gone, but the other buck came down the field toward me. I aged him at 2.5, not fully mature, but he had what looked like a 7 point rack, and that was more bone than I’d ever shot before. Plus while I already had a doe in the freezer, I had never shot two deer in a season before. He kept coming. I’m a Christian, and I try to let God lead me in all things. Last year I passed on a 2.5 year old 6 pointer because I felt the Lord telling me to. Even though I put no meat in the freezer last year, I am at peace with that decision. Well, this time I felt the Lord telling me to shoot. I hesitated, but this buck just stayed right there, waiting. So I shot him at 15 yards, a perfect double lung, and was pretty sure I heard him crash. I got out my phone to text my wife, and I started by deleting my previous unfinished text. It was 8:08.

I got out the phone, looked up, and a wide 8 pointer had just come out in front of stand 5. What?! He was following all the other deer, and I put the phone away. I tried to snort-wheeze him back, but he was hot on a doe's trail. Wow! That was twelve deer in one morning, and my first season with two deer! I was very happy.

I got out the phone, and this time did manage to text both my wife and cousin to tell them about my good luck. When I put the phone away there was ANOTHER large 8 crossing right by stand 5. I hadn’t seen a buck at this property at all this year, and I’d seen four this morning! A fawn was with him, and I thought ‘Huh. Wonder what that fawn is doing.’ I tried to grunt and snort him back too, but he and the fawn ran off. I looked the other way, and there was another deer forty yards away in the field. It looked small, and sure enough momma came out a minute later. 

The two of them had breakfast, taking their time meandering about the field, and the doe finally came in range. She was moving, and making half circle turns, and I drew with her at 20 yards and said “Hey” to get her to stop. She didn’t stop right away, instead taking two more steps before stopping. Now she was facing me, and looking at me. She stared, not moving, and my arms started to shake from being at full draw. Finally, I let down. She and the fawn both jumped and ran to fifty yards, and though I could still see them, I figured they would leave.

A minute later, they came back.

This time, she was walking along the far edge of the field, and I knew she would pass behind some cover. While she was behind the cover, I drew. I stopped her again, and this time she was a slight quarter to at 25 yards. I settled on her, squeezed the shot, and just like that had a double. It was 8:18 a.m.

The tracking, gutting, and dragging took a couple hours, during which I saw three more deer by stand 3, bringing the total for the day to 20. I think. It was getting hard to keep track. 

Once I had the gutting done, now it was time to figure out how to fit two dead deer, four chickens, and all my gear into my tiny Honda Fit. As you can see from the picture, I did it! Things were a bit contorted, but everyone got where they needed to be.

It was an amazing morning, one I will never forget, and I am thankful for the chance to share the story with my GON bow hunting brothers & sisters! Here are the pics:


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 8, 2012)

Your pictures are not showing up


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 8, 2012)

So that's why they call it a Fit... 

Great story and nice job on the double!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Great story and excellent story as already mentioned no pics


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 8, 2012)

They should be working now...yes?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, pics look great.  Congrats on an awesome, action packed hunt!  What a morning.  I enjoyed reading about it and seeing how you crammed everyone in there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Great mornin` for you! Got a load of meat and some settin` hens! 

You might want to look into a good secondhand pickup truck. You need one.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that's a load!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 8, 2012)

u got er stacked and packed


----------



## Sterling (Nov 8, 2012)

Great packing job and way to go giving God glory!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 9, 2012)

That's getting it done! Congrats!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like it fits! Congrats!


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 9, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> so that's why they call it a fit...
> 
> Great story and nice job on the double!



x2 ^^


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome & congrats, thanks for sharing story.  That's what I call "loading the wagon"!


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice going man! Way to use what ya got!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL at the photo of the "Fit" in your vehicle!!!  Way to go!:-D


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2012)

Great story. Nicely done. Congrats!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Great mornin` for you! Got a load of meat and some settin` hens!
> 
> You might want to look into a good secondhand pickup truck. You need one.



or a hitch hauler ....

that was a trunk full fer sure ...


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats funny as crap way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 9, 2012)

You, sir, need a truck...


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool story! Congrats to you and thanks for sharing!

Buff Orpington chickens?


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 9, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> Buff Orpington chickens?



Very close! They are Golden Comets. The only difference I can tell is that these four are all bigger than the Buffs we used to have.


----------



## meherg (Nov 9, 2012)

congrats man way too go


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Nov 9, 2012)

As Nic said, I'd look into getting a secondhand pick up truck and probably be hunting stand 5 everytime I got the chance. Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Should have called Guiness, that has to be a record..
Looks like it was a good day for you.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya Redneck! Awesome day...thanks for sharin.


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd say your hooked now...enjoy!


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 11, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Now that's a load!!!!



Congrats. And that's what she said...


----------



## bpryor (Nov 11, 2012)

Whacked, stacked, and packed! sounds like a waffle house meal. congrats on the double, and awesome story!


----------



## Guerin (Nov 11, 2012)

Ha.  Good job gettin it done.  Freezer full of meat and here come the eggs.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 11, 2012)

What kind of Summit is that


----------



## william johnson (Nov 11, 2012)

Man what a awesome mornin!!!


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 11, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What kind of Summit is that


 It's the Bushmaster. Only from Cabelas, it has an open seat front and a 28" platform. It's the only model with both, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## keowens31 (Nov 12, 2012)

You might be a Redneck if: JK friend. Great story and one heck of a morning for ya.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 29, 2013)

keowens31 said:


> You might be a Redneck if: JK friend. Great story and one heck of a morning for ya.



LOVE IT! I'm glad I'm not the only guy hunting out of a car and not a truck. 
That pic of the chickens with the deer is classic!


----------



## DMCox (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome story! Congrats on the double!


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 29, 2013)

keowens31 said:


> You might be a Redneck if: JK friend. Great story and one heck of a morning for ya.



Took the words right out of my mouth!
Congrats


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol, great story GM!!


----------



## TheHunter18 (Oct 29, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Awesome hunt.


----------

